# I got a little birdie!



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmph. I've wanted one for a while, and have been planning on getting one for a while. And have sworn up and down that I absolutely would not buy one from a pet store, that I was going to go through a good breeder. Well, that went out the window at one of the local CHAINS of all places :frusty: I was in there the other day browsing and absolutely fell in love with the green cheek conure they had. So apparently she is "flighty" and "spazzy" and "doesn't let people near her because she's afraid of them" And they've had her for a few weeks now. Lol, I was next to her for about 5 minutes and she was nibbling on my fingers and letting me scritch her. And EVERY time I passed near her for the rest of the night she'd go nuts wanting to get me to go to her again. She picked me. I had no say in the matter! She's not quite 100% sure of her new home yet, but she's getting good quickly. When I can get her out(she hates to be picked up, that's her worst thing right now) she sits with me and lets me scritch her and tries to figure out games to play.


























Hehehe! I finally have myself a baby bird to play with ^_^


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

How adorable!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like fun! We had a conure when I was a kid, but he's long since passed. I remember having alot of fun with him, though.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats! She looks so sweet!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

We have a Peach Front (very similar) - it is fully acclimated, but still tougher to get out of the cage w/o an occasional nip. They are just (in my limited experience) among the more cage-defensive birds around.

They are somewhat more willful than my Nandays have been, but they love interaction (on their terms, sometimes), are good mimics (be careful what you say around it) and are not too noisy.

Congrats, nice pictures, I'm sure you'll enjoy all ~25 years of companionship!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that the same as a "love bird" or different?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

She's definitely a cutie. Congrats!

We have 2 African Greys and I have to be on guard all the time when they're in the mood to chomp down on a finger.

And yes, mine have picked up quite the vocabulary from me, and some of it isn't the nicest....  Who knew their ears were so good from a distance? LOL!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

How are you going to 'scape the tank? hehe


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

RH - Love Birds are different, Conures are generally larger (though not a lot in this case), long tailed, new world parrots. They're smarter and more socially demanding than love birds. They're really (personality-wise) a lot like Macaws (Ara species), but are narrowly not as smart.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on your new bird! You have a really big cage & lots of toys for her. That's good to see, because so many people put these birds in small cages with nothing to keep them entertained.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

Cool-those are really nice looking conures. I like the white around their eyes. Be ready for a long term commitment. Birds demand a lot of attention. We have a Blue & Gold Macaw, and two Quakers. If you hang out on the couch this is what happens...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Beautiful Macaw deepdiver! I didn't even spot it right away since it blends into the jeans so well.


----------



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

That love bird looks loved!!! My sister has one and it actually says some words. They thought it was a him until about 3 year after they got it there was an egg in the cage!!

Here is another family member of ours. Charley talks sings and even dances!! Just don't sneeze or cough around him because he will start doing the same thing.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

> Cool-those are really nice looking conures. I like the white around their eyes. Be ready for a long term commitment. Birds demand a lot of attention.


That's exactly what I'm hoping for  It's funny, last night I forgot to close the door to her cage and this morning I woke up with a bird in my face. Her cage is high enough that she can glide down from the top of it onto my bed.

I got a couple more toys for her while we were on vacation(looking to make a stockpile to switch out once in a while) and I don't think that her cage is quite big enough, though it's the biggest that will fit where it needs to. She'll be getting plenty of time out with me though so she shouldn't feel too cramped in it.


----------

